# Klein idiots



## jeff spicoli (Jan 28, 2008)

Check out that starting bid
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rascal-Bike_W0Q...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Check out the year.


----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, my 82 Mantra ought to worth a small fortune!!


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Jealous? Kleins are the bomb. Even ratty, beat up Pinnacles like mine.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Check out the small, non-drive side photo. And the lack of any other photos. Or the pathetic, haiku-like description which matches the pathetic title. Or the fact that that bike is a 19" only if measured center-to-top, and even then it might be stretching it. 

Sorry, but crappy auctions bug me.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

djmuff said:


> Or the pathetic, haiku-like description which matches the pathetic title.
> Sorry, but crappy auctions bug me.


Pre Trek buyout Klein
The opening bid is high
But then, so am I


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

djmuff said:


> Or the fact that that bike is a 19" only if measured center-to-top, and even then it might be stretching it.


Klein measured their bikes as bb to the point if they had a level top tube. The auction has a 1990 Rascal and if you look here on page 6 of that years catalog in mtb-kataloge.de, you'll see that same bike listed as a 20", even though most companies would have called it a 17". So in this case, he understated the size.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> Sorry, but crappy auctions bug me.


Amen to that.

If you took the time to take one picture...take several.

And a clean, large drive side shot shouldn't be difficult. Its common sense. Take a look at other peoples auctions for christ sake and get a feel for what yours might be worth.

Drives me nuts too.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

RickD. said:


> Pre Trek buyout Klein
> The opening bid is high
> But then, so am I


Ha! This is hilarious! Mountain-biking English majors unite!



pinguwin said:


> Klein measured their bikes as bb to the point if they had a level top tube. The auction has a 1990 Rascal and if you look here on page 6 of that years catalog in mtb-kataloge.de, you'll see that same bike listed as a 20", even though most companies would have called it a 17". So in this case, he understated the size.


I had no idea. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

*I was not let down....*

of course it has _slicks.

:thumbsup:

_I love it.

Why is that?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Check out the comment in the Q&A section of the ad itself below the description.... $3k?!!


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Joe Steel said:


> of course it has _slicks.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I thought that's what they came with. I mean really, why would you put anything else on?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

jeff spicoli said:


> Check out that starting bid
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rascal-Bike_W0Q...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I posted this a week ago and got spanked for my presumed lack of knowledge: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=406170 I still think it's too much for a stripped bike.

Tim


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks like the seller is asking himself questions......

>>>Question & Answer	Answered On
Q: THE PRICE OF YOUR KLEIN RASCAL IS 3000$ IS THE REAL PRICE	Apr-28-08
A: Good to hear!>>>>


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

82Sidewinder said:


> Looks like the seller is asking himself questions......
> 
> >>>Question & Answer	Answered On
> Q: THE PRICE OF YOUR KLEIN RASCAL IS 3000$ IS THE REAL PRICE	Apr-28-08
> A: Good to hear!>>>>


Haha!

I asked a question too.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Haha!
> 
> I asked a question too.


Let's see if he posts yours.


----------



## klein nerd (Apr 9, 2008)

*you just cant afford one*

pre trek kleins were spendy and still are. It's because they look good. I paid over three grand for a 93 Attitude in 93' That was a lot of money. And it had only xt parts! But think of the moonrise paint job. Klein bikes stood out. You have to look close to tell a rusty fat chance from boring steel diamond back or whatever.

Maybe klein owners, like myself, have ten or so bikes so we only need to role the pink rascal to the mail box on a sunny sunday morning.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klein nerd said:


> pre trek kleins were spendy and still are. It's because they look good. I paid over three grand for a 93 Attitude in 93' That was a lot of money. And it had only xt parts! But think of the moonrise paint job. Klein bikes stood out. You have to look close to tell a rusty fat chance from boring steel diamond back or whatever.
> 
> Maybe klein owners, like myself, have ten or so bikes so we only need to role the pink rascal to the mail box on a sunny sunday morning.


You're perpetuating the 'klein idiot' reputation.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm with the Klein crowd - I dig nice looking bikes. I prefer them with knobbies though ...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I dig nice looking bikes.


and that's why i don't like kleins.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> and that's why i don't like kleins.


I hear thunder...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

at least Kleins seem to be good for stupid threads...

must be an extremely boring start of the week for some.

Carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> and that's why i don't like kleins.


No one would accuse you of having good looking bikes.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> No one would accuse you of having good looking bikes.


at least those who build yellow frames bikes w/ light blue details.


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

klein nerd said:


> You have to look close to tell a rusty fat chance from boring steel diamond back or whatever..


maybe you do...............


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> at least those who build yellow frames bikes w/ light blue details.


Hahah...yeah, its no Mikkelsen.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Hahah...yeah, its no Mikkelsen.


What what?? Who knew I had a pale yellow Mikkelsen?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scooderdude said:


> What what?? Who knew I had a pale yellow Mikkelsen?


I was talkin' about Colker's ugly Mikk...

But not that you've outted yourself....spill it.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I was talkin' about Colker's ugly Mikk...
> 
> But not that you've outted yourself....spill it.


It ain't vintage nor mtb. It's a cross bike I had made in 2003. I had it powder coated in a color Bernie calls "Goose **** Yellow".


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I was talkin' about Colker's ugly Mikk...
> 
> But not that you've outted yourself....spill it.


really. you think that's ugly? that's because you build yellow slingshots w/ baby blue accents.
suburban hairdressers mtn bike.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Perfect color coordination - where's the problem?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Perfect color coordination - where's the problem?


Rumpfy is into colour anodized bits. to go w/ his purple leggings.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ghost Shifting?*

The color is fine it is the cableless shifting system that has me wondering:skep: ut:


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Blue and yellow bikes kick ass, blue and yellow Kleins particularly.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

Bigwheel said:


> The color is fine it is the cableless shifting system that has me wondering:skep: ut:


... new secret shifting system. nasa stuff, will hit market soon. 

ciao
fl0


----------



## delafield (Oct 17, 2007)

what do you mean "boring steel diamond backs"

no such thing


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

floibex said:


> ... new secret shifting system. nasa stuff, will hit market soon.
> 
> ciao
> fl0


Perhaps it is the new Bluetooth system?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Bigwheel said:


> Perhaps it is the new Bluetooth system?


I didnt know Bluetooth had shifting setups already, but I have seen people on shifterless bikes wearing headgear similar to this:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nothing wrong with suburban hairdressers and purple leggings. Happens all the time in California.


Invisible shifting aside, are those plastic pedals your first choice for serious off road riding?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Nothing wrong with suburban hairdressers and purple leggings. Happens all the time in California.


I ever see you in purple leggings and I'm gonna kick you

twice


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Once for each legging?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I didnt know Bluetooth had shifting setups already, but I have seen people on shifterless bikes wearing headgear similar to this:


Leave the SSers out of this! We are talking fashion, not passion.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Nothing wrong with suburban hairdressers and purple leggings. Happens all the time in California.
> 
> Invisible shifting aside, are those plastic pedals your first choice for serious off road riding?


those plastic pedals are awesome.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> Blue and yellow bikes kick ass, blue and yellow Kleins particularly.


blue coloured bits on a yellow klein> BOTM.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> those plastic pedals are awesome.


are you talking about the bearing seals, the sound they make when you spin them, or the grip they provide when wet?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> blue coloured bits on a yellow klein> BOTM.


I'm working on a UKR BOTM bike now actually. It'll be pretty sweet.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm working on a UKR BOTM bike now actually. It'll be pretty sweet.


a few tips: make sure you set a much taller fork. when in doubt use/ confuse the wrong yr catalogue for specs.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> a few tips: make sure you set a much taller fork. when in doubt use/ confuse the wrong yr catalogue for specs.


Check!


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> are those plastic pedals your first choice for serious off road riding?


Wait a minute, didn't you have a set of Sveltes on one of your bikes not too long ago?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Yo Colker - not cool to pump your bike up here and then post in on New York CL!

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/bik/662479240.html


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Joe Steel said:


> Why is that?


It's a Klein.


----------



## jeff spicoli (Jan 28, 2008)

Where do they come from? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Rascal-Mo...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Some come from Hanover.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

jeff spicoli said:


> Where do they come from?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Rascal-Mo...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


"you won't be disapointed"...

why does that remind me of hustling ads?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Too late, disappointed with the price.


----------



## 4000fps (Feb 5, 2008)

Just got my 98 Klein built back up. I broke all the rules though, the front end is mostly modern.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

colker1 said:


> Rumpfy is into colour anodized bits. to go w/ his purple leggings.


Oh god.It's too early in the morning to have that vision in my head. rft:


----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Strata-Ad...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
These people are f*&%@^ing nuts!!!


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

JoelovesDirt said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Strata-Ad...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> These people are f*&%@^ing nuts!!!


Where's the rest of it? All I see are pics of the fork???


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

First there were mountain bikes, and people rode them. 

Then, some riders with an appreciation for older bikes started collecting them. 

Then, people with more money than brains started buying stuff up to impress their friends.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

That bike is in my hometown. It is listed now on craigslist. Should I go buy it?

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/721851310.html


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sandmangts said:


> That bike is in my hometown. It is listed now on craigslist. Should I go buy it?
> 
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/721851310.html


If you want to buy it...I would not show it to a bunch of guys who will swipe it out from underneath you in a second.

That being said, thats well over double what I paid for mine in better condition with better parts.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> If you want to buy it...I would not show it to a bunch of guys who will swipe it out from underneath you in a second.
> 
> That being said, thats well over double what I paid for mine in better condition with better parts.


............and mine is even better than yours and I paid even less. Remember that bike has been on Fleabay twice with the same picture, same picture as in only one, sheez.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

25% of that bid is now retracted, pool seller!
Still $1100 so far?????????Nightstorm fork


----------



## Fillet Brazed Forever (May 11, 2008)

I am still baffled as to what Klein model looks good? Sloppy welds, disco paint, and internal routed cables that had more drag on them than could be believed after the first wet ride. Is that good looking? Did you ever see Gary Klein? Is HE good looking?


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

Fillet Brazed Forever said:


> I am still baffled as to what Klein model looks good? Sloppy welds, disco paint, and internal routed cables that had more drag on them than could be believed after the first wet ride. Is that good looking? Did you ever see Gary Klein? Is HE good looking?


I want to make fun of the european collectors and their "poor" taste. Such abominations were once created and coveted within the US (I can still recall and drool over the Mountain Bike Review of the 1993 Klein Adroit).... add to insult that the Euro buys two American dollars. Who has the last laugh? :skep:


----------



## Fillet Brazed Forever (May 11, 2008)

You want to know how I stick it in the face of the strong Euro? I list stuff on Ebay that the dudes overseas want, and do not allow international sales. Their money can be worth 100 times our dollar, but it still won't buy anything I have. Maybe not a smart business move, but I have my principals. Back to Kleins. Was there ever anything with more drag on it than the Adroit headset?


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

Fillet Brazed Forever said:


> You want to know how I stick it in the face of the strong Euro? I list stuff on Ebay that the dudes overseas want, and do not allow international sales. Their money can be worth 100 times our dollar, but it still won't buy anything I have. Maybe not a smart business move, but I have my principals. Back to Kleins. Was there ever anything with more drag on it than the Adroit headset?


Principals? Is it the fault of European nations that the Euro is worth twice as much as our dollar? Maybe we, as American citizens, should take responsibility for OUR own shortcomings, rather than pointing the finger elsewhere?

After all, all of my ancestors came here from Europe seeking a better life (and sacrificed much). Who are we to disrespect our lineage?

Those stupid Europeans, using their 2/1 currency rate to buy American products that were once manufactured with pride and ingenuity (because they look cool and were manufactured with heart... not necessary coveted for superior performance  ).

Seriously, have we lost our flippin' minds?


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

1.00 Eur = 1.55045 Usd


----------



## Fillet Brazed Forever (May 11, 2008)

I have no problem with Europeans. My problem is with George Bush and crew.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

Fillet Brazed Forever said:


> I have no problem with Europeans. My problem is with George Bush and crew.


I have spent 10 years in the military. A good chunk of which was spent overseas and have a nasty divorce under my belt as a result. Our Nation is young. Young people have a knack for stepping on their peckers, as does our young Country. Our Nation has flourished due to the lessons learned by our ancestors. Some lessons have t be learned on our own.

Yes, OUR current administration has blown it. That being said, taking into account all the events which have transpired during and since 9/11, who is to say that any other administration would not have?

Regardless of our shortcomings, it is necessary to learn from our mistakes and respect our ancestry, rather than be spoiled punks who point fingers and blame others for our shortcomings. I voted for Bush. I do not regret it. I am still Conservative and believe that we have a great deal to learn from our mistakes.

I did not vote for Clinton, but he was still my President, regardless of his yellow heartedness regarding the Balkans and Somalia, and his mock of our US legal system (the Bush administration has done the same). As a US citizen, I take responsibility for his actions.

In the overall scheme of History, especially when compared to Europe, we are teen-agers. We have a lot to learn. Learning involves taking accountability and learning from our own actions.

Blah, blah, blah.......

I would still consider giving my left nut for a green XL 1993 Klein Adroit.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Bin it 

Besides, this is the KLEIN idiots thread, Klein only


----------



## Fillet Brazed Forever (May 11, 2008)

My sentiments exactly. Good luck with your Klein quest.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet Brazed Forever said:


> I am still baffled as to what Klein model looks good? Sloppy welds, disco paint, and internal routed cables that had more drag on them than could be believed after the first wet ride. Is that good looking? Did you ever see Gary Klein? Is HE good looking?


HAHAHAHAHA... i like you.:thumbsup:


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

*back on topic*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160249855676

It would seem at this point that someone with some aluminum fabrication skills would be able to make some money making repop klein rigid forks. Not that I would condone such a thing.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

would somebody please post another link to the storm fork on ebay


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

hollister said:


> would somebody please post another link to the storm fork on ebay


was there a Storm fork on the bay?

on a related note, the Klein prices seem to go down again

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150259259816

Carsten


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

Carsten said:


> on a related note, the Klein prices seem to go down again


That was an undervalued Buy-It-Now, not necessarily a good market price indicator.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

hollister said:


> would somebody please post another link to the storm fork on ebay


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160249855676&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

Not very surprising that it went to Norway - it has been a gathering point of Storm/Nightstorm Kleins lately...


----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

This guy has got to be the # 1 klein idiot
http://cgi.ebay.com/1994-1995-Klein-Pulse


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll agree to that. And only 190$ shipping. 

Something tells me this guy's grasp of a 'bomb proof build' is like that of an infants on a buttered anvil.

So who's going to ask the first question, make a 1$ offer, or 'buy it now' and jerk his chain?


----------



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

JoelovesDirt said:


> This guy has got to be the # 1 klein idiot
> https://cgi.ebay.com/1994-1995-Klein-Pulse


this auction has been removed... anyway I visited it yesterday and the pics are still on-line:

was: Buy it now price: US $*3,575.00 *


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

JoelovesDirt said:


> This guy has got to be the # 1 klein idiot
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1994-1995-Klein-Pulse


+1 for that. I would be interested, but price is absolutely ridiculous! :madman:


----------

